# Our maine coon Alvin 10 weeks old



## angel2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

Our lil baby boy alvin aged 10 weeks


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Aw, what a handsome little chap. He's lovely


----------



## angel2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks  he's a poser tho loves the camera


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww i love Alvin,  we need more pictures and more information about him,,,,_


----------



## angel2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _aww i love Alvin,  we need more pictures and more information about him,,,,_


I will upload some I have far too many on my Facebook account lmao but will put some here too 
I got him at 8 weeks he out of all 3 kittens there stood out he was the most affectionate and even now he's affectionate gives u little head bumps and kisses on lips lol Also extremly loyal following you every were toilet is not a private affair no more! lol He loves water and Tuna but has to be fresh tuna tho lol and he's spoiled already has his own bedroom we're making into a cat play room for all 3 of our lil kittens as there strictly indoor cats


----------



## angel2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

Just a few more pic's of alvin tried to choose pics showing each different mood and personality, hope u enjoy viewing them as much as i love taking them :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, he looks so tiny in them.did you say you have other kittens to can we see them and here all about them to._


----------



## angel2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

he is so tiny but compared to Willow and Marley alvins much bigger his lil fluffy paws and fur makes him look bigger i think lol, Hope you like these pic's attached of Marley our 10 week old lil boy (blk an white cat) and Willow our multi-coloured 13 week old girl who is camera shy, Marley we got as a friend for alvin and rescued Willow from a bad home!
I have loads more will upload them later there still on my camera lol


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what a cutie is he a full coonie?


----------



## angel2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes hun no papers but mother & father full maine coon


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

He's a real cutie......got typical coonie trouble written all over that darling little face though


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

angel2012 said:


> Yes hun no papers but mother & father full maine coon


Absolutely gorge !!!


----------



## angel2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

Your totally right Louise he deffo is trouble lol a boistrous lil boy very fussy and playful, Love him so much even his defiant ways i love this pic of Alvin


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely pics, Alvin and your other kittens are gorgeous. 

Coonies trouble


----------



## angel2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

thankyou ev1 for your lovely comments


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

angel2012 said:


> Yes hun no papers but mother & father full maine coon


He's adorable though I don't think both mum & dad were full Maine Coons.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Alvin is a gorgeous kitten, I really dont want to sound like im having a rany at you but 10weeks of age kittens should still be with their mom, any decent breederwill not let kittens go to new homes untill they are 13/14 weeks of age. And IMO your doing the right thing by keeping them as indoor cats..............good luck with them.........Chris.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> He's adorable though I don't think both mum & dad were full Maine Coons.


Have to agree with Messyhearts, It does appear to have some Maine Coon Type, but im fairly certain that Alvins mom and dad are not full Maine Coons, but Alvin is still a gorgeous kitten all the same.........Chris.


----------



## angel2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

that's fine by your comment's.. but is it my fault people r stupid enough to get rid of kittens before age thats up to the sellers would u sooner people refuse to get kitten then it go to a bad home?... AT least alvin & others have a good home... and with someone that knows how to treat them right! No offence but I should know if Alvin is purebred without papers and i shoudl know this cause My friend has both parent cats and they have papers....sseesshh no offence but papers/pure bre or not he's special... aas all pets are! If a cat/kiten is mix breed/pure breed it does not matter just as colour of skin does not matter! So plz stop focousing on wether u agree or dont agree if he's pure breed and concentrate on the pictures and how joyful he is! Thats why i put them on ere to share and spread the joy he fetches me to u all! I thought this site was for pet owners NOT pure breed welcome mix breed we'll put u down (yes he is classed as mix breed purley because i do not have papers) I am deeply shocked at how discriminating some can be!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

angel2012 said:


> that's fine by your comment's.. but is it my fault people r stupid enough to get rid of kittens before age thats up to the sellers would u sooner people refuse to get kitten then it go to a bad home?... AT least alvin & others have a good home... and with someone that knows how to treat them right! No offence but I should know if Alvin is purebred without papers and i shoudl know this cause My friend has both parent cats and they have papers....sseesshh no offence but papers/pure bre or not he's special... aas all pets are! If a cat/kiten is mix breed/pure breed it does not matter just as colour of skin does not matter! So plz stop focousing on wether u agree or dont agree if he's pure breed and concentrate on the pictures and how joyful he is! Thats why i put them on ere to share and spread the joy he fetches me to u all! I thought this site was for pet owners NOT pure breed welcome mix breed we'll put u down (yes he is classed as mix breed purley because i do not have papers) I am deeply shocked at how discriminating some can be!


Of course its not your fault and i agree its better for Alvin to be in a loving home , i never disputed those points, and i also stated how lovely Alvin is, and as a cat lover we had a GOOD OLD MOGGY here for 18yrs and loved every moment he was with us..and a cat is not classed as a mix breed just because he doesnt have papers, By Papers i guess you are reffering to pedigree papers, they dont mean a thing unless the cat is registered with a body such as the GCCF.....anyway as already stated Alvin is a gorgeous kitten and im sure he will be very happy in his new home.


----------



## mummykc (Jun 16, 2012)

Alvin looks such a happy little thing! Almost like he is smiling on the first photo! 

Willow looks a lot like my cat Marmalade! very cute!


----------



## angel2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

mummykc said:


> Alvin looks such a happy little thing! Almost like he is smiling on the first photo!
> 
> Willow looks a lot like my cat Marmalade! very cute!


Thankyou he is always smiling were camera is lol he's a right lil poser! Willow is adorable but i'm still struggling to tell if Marley is a girl or boy oupsie lol even vet aint sure :O I'd love to see pic's of your Marmalade


----------

